# Old Ariens Buying Question



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi All,

This is my first post here, I have read many of the forum posts in the past and now decided to join so I can post.

I have an opportunity to buy a 924042 and a 924052, I need to know which you would recommend that I buy. Both are in excellent condition, both have been cared for very similarly, meaning serviced and maintained properly, and garaged when not in use. 

I need to give an answer on these fairly quickly, so any advice would be great! 

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you checked out Scot's website?
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
Lots of good info in there to search. Going off my own memory having looked at bunches of these I think the 042 will have a White engine and white handle bar cross member. The 052 will be black engine and black cross member. If so the handle setup on the 052 is a bit more modern having both engagement levers as pull down and hold, whereas the 042 will have one on top and one below. If you have some pics, smarter folks can offer better advice. Personally I like the older white against orange years.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Have you checked out Scot's website?
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> Lots of good info in there to search. Going off my own memory having looked at bunches of these I think the 042 will have a White engine and white handle bar cross member. The 052 will be black engine and black cross member. If so the handle setup on the 052 is a bit more modern having both engagement levers as pull down and hold, whereas the 042 will have one on top and one below. If you have some pics, smarter folks can offer better advice. Personally I like the older white against orange years.


Here are some pics, the 42 is the white and the 52 is the black. I'm curious as to which is "built" better. I'd like to keep whichever I buy forever, if needed I would put a new engine on it when the times comes.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the older models before the st series were better made, i would especially get the older one if it has a cast iron gearbox


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

43128 said:


> the older models before the st series were better made, i would especially get the older one if it has a cast iron gearbox


From the model numbers it only looks like there is one year difference in the production year, the white one was in 1979 and the black one was in 1980, both have the cast iron gearbox.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I'd get both if I could but that's my craziness. How much are they ?? That and each ones condition would make a big difference in which one is the better buy.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well, I'd get both if I could but that's my craziness. How much are they ?? That and each ones condition would make a big difference in which one is the better buy.


Owners asking 450.00 for each, both are extremely clean for their age, both have had the friction disks replaced within the last two years, cutting edge replaced and skids replaced last season. I just don't know enough about them to know what the main differences are from a durability perspective.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

I should mention that I have a 924048 ST724, I bought it about 8 years ago and it still runs and blows like a champ. I put a new disc and belt on it two years ago, as well as had the carb cleaned, she runs great but just moved to a house with a much larger driveway so would like to go to a larger blower.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally, I feel that you can get a much newer Ariens for $450. Will it be better - not sure. Myself, i would go with the newer one even if I had to spend another $50.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The two machines are essentially identical except for paint and handlebar/dash style. 
apart from those cosmetic differences, there are probably no real mechanical differences to speak of.
The white one is probably a '79, and the black one is probably a '80.

It is very unusual, and probably just a really bizarre coincidence, that the seller happens to have two of basically
the same model *right exactly* at the color switch from 1979 to 1980! what are the odds of that happening? 

If you can only get one, look them over carefully and see if you can spot any condition differences, 
and then get the one that looks to be in better shape. at this point, 35 years later, one year difference
in model year is completely irrelevant!  all that matters now is past owner care and current condition.
for the purposes of comparing the two machines, you can and should consider them exactly the same age.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was looking at the newer one and thinking if you got that one it would be nice to replace the tires with a better gripping tire and drop the chains and then noticed the pop cooler in the background. I want the pop cooler.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> The two machines are essentially identical except for paint and handlebar/dash style.
> apart from those cosmetic differences, there are probably no real mechanical differences to speak of.
> The white one is probably a '79, and the black one is probably a '80.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the confusion Scot, different sellers, same price, one is on MN and the other in IA. 

Thank you for your feedback though, it will help me make my decision.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

h2o999 said:


> Sorry for the confusion Scot, different sellers, same price, one is on MN and the other in IA.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback though, it will help me make my decision.
> 
> ...


oh! ok, I obviously didn't catch that! 
but yes, everything else remains the same though! 

Scot


----------

